# Hubble finds another exploding star



## Rane Longfox (Feb 18, 2007)

Photo in the News: Hubble Spies Dazzling Death of a Sunlike Star

Thats a pretty damn impressive photo...


----------



## Lenny (Feb 18, 2007)

What are the chances of the telescope pointing in the right direction, looking at the right spot, and actually taking photos at that time?

Makes you feel really small.

Very good photo, too.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, my word.  Nature can be so beautiful.  That is indeed an impressive picture.


----------



## mosaix (Feb 18, 2007)

Lenny said:


> What are the chances of the telescope pointing in the right direction, looking at the right spot, and actually taking photos at that time?
> 
> Makes you feel really small.
> 
> Very good photo, too.



Lenny, I think you may find that the explosion took place many million years ago and that what we are seeing is the expanding gas cloud, which will go on expanding for some considerable time.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 18, 2007)

I know that it would have taken place millions of years ago.

I'm just saying what are the chances that the telescope will actually be looking in that direction when the light got to the telescope?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, that's beautiful.

And it's always strange to think that it happened so long agol, but the light is only just reaching us.


----------



## The Ace (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic !!! That's my deskop sorted for a wee while.


----------



## mosaix (Feb 18, 2007)

Lenny said:


> I know that it would have taken place millions of years ago.
> 
> I'm just saying what are the chances that the telescope will actually be looking in that direction when the light got to the telescope?



The light has been streaming from the gas cloud and through our solar system for many millions of years. The Hubble could have seen it any time since it was launched, had it been pointing in the right direction.

BTW Lenny   Preston 1 - 3 Man City


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 19, 2007)

Indeed, it is a very beautiful and impressive image. (Though I must admit, I can never see such a thing without thinking of Clarke's "The Star".) Thank you, Rane.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 19, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> (Though I must admit, I can never see such a thing without thinking of Clarke's "The Star".)



Now _that's_ a story you should be made to read before posting in the " *Does God exist*" strand over in the Lounge! ...


----------



## Lenny (Feb 19, 2007)

> BTW Lenny Preston 1 - 3 Man City


 
Aye, I watched that at my Grans, funnily enough.

Surrounded by City supporters... you should've seen the looks they gave me after I cheered Nugents goal. 

In the first half, I have to say that Preston looked like the stronger team by far. City kept on losing the ball stupidly, and why on earth did whoever keep on firing the long passes over and down the field, when every time he did he lost possession?

Corradi was unlucky with his shot hitting the post - brilliant turn and volley. I thought that Ball had done the same thing when he had his shot, too.

Second half, however, City were the Premiership side. Samaras' goal was scrappy, but Ireland's was superb.

---

Yes... star... beautiful...


----------



## Pyan (Feb 19, 2007)

*Armed Sky Marshal! Armed Sky Marshal! *
Sir! Step away from the thread and put your keyboard on the ground!!


----------



## ice.monkey (Feb 20, 2007)

Somewhere out in space, peering down on the hubble scope, a pair of bodyless aliens look on.

"These human tourists will photograph anything!"

"I know. You're not going to believe this, but I saw them taking pictures of rocks on Mars!"

"No way?"

"Honest - I'm not kidding. Red Martian rocks. I saw it with my own 'eyes'. They did the same on their moon."

"Now I know you're joking."


----------

